# Woodpecker aluminum router plate



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

can anyone verify if the twistLock that come with this plate is still aluminum?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Timber...

according to Woodpecker's website, "These new rings are molded from a polycarbonate reinforced ABS". 

I've been following the Woodpecker website for a while now, and don't know if they were ever available in aluminum. 

b.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hello Timber...
> 
> according to Woodpecker's website, "These new rings are molded from a polycarbonate reinforced ABS".
> 
> ...


I am aware or the additional twistLocks to be molded, are you confirming that the ones that go with the plates are molded too? 
thank you for the reply


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Woodpeckers Aluminum Router Plate, Fits PC 690, 890 Bosch 1617, Dewalt 618 & more: Home Improvement

"with machined aluminum TwistLOCK Rings"
========


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't personally verify that they were "never" available.. this is what is available now. If in fact, at one point they were available, a quick call to Woodpeckers could easily confirm and possibly give you a source for some New Old Stock that might be sitting around. In all my dealings with Woodpecker (and Incra below) I have found both companies to be most accommodating and helpful...

If you go over to Incremental tools (Incra tools website)

INCRA Solid Aluminum MagnaLOCK RT Plates

This aluminum plate uses steel inserts, held in place via rare earth magnets.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

thanks Bob, but what confuses me is the woodpecker site itself not only has a newer plate (pictured above) but also has no description about the material of the twistLock. I am from Manila Philippines and don't have the luxury of making mistakes since shipping cost as much as the plate. Having said that, can you confirm that the twistLocks included in this plate is aluminum and not molded plastic?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Plate Bob shows has been discontinued by woodpeckers. Amazon is showing only 1 left. The plate does in infact come with 3 aluminum rings. ONLY 3 rings...The description I gave you above is a direct quote from the Woodpeckers website reagarding the composition of their current twistlock rings. 

The difference betrween the two plates appears to be merely cosmetic allowing for the use of either aluminum or polycarbonate rings in either.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

unfortunately I have ordered one for myself and another for a friend. however true the statement of cosmetic, I would rather get something I like. and molded twistLock is something I don't like if I can have better options like the MagnaLock from Incra which you posted. I am trying to confirm bec I would like to cancel early before the delivery can be made.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Maybe a quick email to Router Table Depot will confirm it, if you find one you may find more just by digging a little bit, who knows they may have some Alum.rimgs just hanging around , can't hurt to ask  you may find a gold mine..

Router Table Depot @ Amazon.com:

Router Tables, Woodworking and Router Table Accessories.


======




timber715 said:


> thanks Bob, but what confuses me is the woodpecker site itself not only has a newer plate (pictured above) but also has no description about the material of the twistLock. I am from Manila Philippines and don't have the luxury of making mistakes since shipping cost as much as the plate. Having said that, can you confirm that the twistLocks included in this plate is aluminum and not molded plastic?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can assure you with a certain degree of confidence that the aluminum rings are no longer in production!!! It appears production stopped around 2004/2005. If aluminum is what you want....finding a used or old stock set is probably going to be your best bet.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

I have confirmed that it is plastic, sorry for the trouble. mine is just starting. hopefully I can cancel my order before it gets shipped. trying to call woodpecker on a Sunday gives me no answer. I just emailed them to cancel, hopefully they do...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Timber

Just one more you may want to take a look at.. 

bench dog router plates - Google Product Search

=====


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

Out of curiosity, is there a problem with the molded ABS? If they are within the stated thousandths of an inch then I'm wondering why the concern? That they'll not stay flat?


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

*danger*



timber715 said:


> unfortunately I have ordered one for myself and another for a friend. however true the statement of cosmetic, I would rather get something I like. and molded twistLock is something I don't like if I can have better options like the MagnaLock from Incra which you posted. I am trying to confirm bec I would like to cancel early before the delivery can be made.


 i read somewhere someone had the aluminum rings, and it came loose and severely injured him. i'm pretty sure THAT is why they stopped making the aluminum rings!. and steel rings held in by magnets?. they won't get tossed around like the aluminum rings because the bit can't dig into the steel like it can with the aluminum, but if somehow the rings DID get tossed by the bit somehow, now that's a deadly weapon!.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The magnalock rings are made out of steel, constructed with "ears" in the corners to keep them from rotating and its those ears that are held down to the rare earth magnets. Between that and the whole ring and ears setting into a machined recess, I can't conceive of them being thrown out. I really like mine and feel totally safe using them, even with 3-1/2" raised panel bits.

Then again, I *do* rotate the bit a revolution before plugging my router back in.


----------



## aammaa (Aug 25, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> The magnalock rings are made out of steel, constructed with "ears" in the corners to keep them from rotating and its those ears that are held down to the rare earth magnets. Between that and the whole ring and ears setting into a machined recess, I can't conceive of them being thrown out. I really like mine and feel totally safe using them, even with 3-1/2" raised panel bits.
> 
> Then again, I *do* rotate the bit a revolution before plugging my router back in.


it's possible if a piece of wood gets jammed between the bit and insert. but it's pretty safe if those rings are hard enough that the bit can't bite into them. are those rings hardened steel?.


----------

